
Only China can save us now - mooreds
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/09/02/opinion/global-economy.html
======
Fjolsvith
"China's per capita disposable income stood at 28,228 yuan ($4,165) in 2018,
up 6.5 percent year-on-year in real terms." [1]

Not that great for an economy that's looking to transition to a consumer
model.

1\.
[http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/a/201901/21/WS5c4569f1a3106c65c...](http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/a/201901/21/WS5c4569f1a3106c65c34e5a1f.html)

